# NW45 ladies and Clinique foundations



## j4lyphe (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey ladies I was wondering if any of you NW45 ladies like any of the Clinique foundations and also if you were able to get colour matched in any of the formulae. I tried their SuperFit formula and I was matched to the colour Spicy. I really like it- so much so that I think I'm gonna return my Pro Longwear foundation in NW45 (that I bought earlier this week) and get this instead. My reason for doing so is that while I love the formulation and feel of the PLW- the SPF makes this foundation very UNsuitable for taking pics. I mostly only wear foundation when I go out and take pics so I feel like the PLW is a lost cause for me even though it is light-weight and basically doesn't transfer.
  	Let me know what colours you girls were matched with in their diff. formulations


----------

